# Do you have a LAZER, FLASHLIGHT, or OTHER attachment on your handgun? Why?



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just like the title says, do you have one one some gun of yours? How many? Why or why not?

Im looking into purchasing one myself for the HK USP-C or maybe my Px4 (NOT my glocks) just to give one of the 9's something special I think a flashlight is more practical, considering a laser also...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no, because long before it illuminates or fixes your point of aim on target, it shows the bad guy where your are.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

My 2 carry guns are equipped with lasers. My Glock 30 has a Lasermax guide rod laser, and my S&W 642 revolver has Crimson Trace laser grips. 

The Glock laser has more than paid for itself. I was working an off-duty security detail when we had an armed suspect refusing to drop a handgun after multiple warnings to drop it. I activated the laser, and his eyes went wide. He then dropped the gun immediately. He later admitted he intended to shoot it out until he saw the laser, and my associates confirmed they had started to squeeze their triggers to shoot him right before he dropped the gun.

Even though we would have been completely justified in shooting the man, we didn't have to, thereby avoiding lengthy and expensive investigations, grand jury appearances, lawsuits, and psychological trauma. 

I have heard all of the arguments against lasers, and after having a practical experience with one, I can say I am a true believer. I still practice shoot with iron sights regularly, so the laser isn't a crutch, as some would say. A $300 laser prevented a shootout, period.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

None I use the sights, they usually come standard with a handgun


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

crescentstar69 said:


> My 2 carry guns are equipped with lasers. My Glock 30 has a Lasermax guide rod laser, and my S&W 642 revolver has Crimson Trace laser grips.
> 
> The Glock laser has more than paid for itself. I was working an off-duty security detail when we had an armed suspect refusing to drop a handgun after multiple warnings to drop it. I activated the laser, and his eyes went wide. He then dropped the gun immediately. He later admitted he intended to shoot it out until he saw the laser, and my associates confirmed they had started to squeeze their triggers to shoot him right before he dropped the gun.
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome story


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a light/laser combo on my house gun. The laser will allow more accurate fire from unorthodox shooting positions and the light is identification of would-be targets, not so much for searching.

The use of a Weapon Mounted Light (WML) also allows for keeping a hand free for phone / navigation / manipulation of obstacles etc.

My carry guns do not have lasers, I do carry a handheld light and have been toying around with the idea of the* Safariland RLS *but haven't given it a go yet.

Same goes for the Crimson trace units, now that a bobtail model exists for 1911s I may have to get a set foe me and the Mrs. Too bad there's nothing for my HKs yet.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a flashlight on my SR9c, and I LOVE it.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Glock tac-lite on my house gun, a Glock 32Gen3, and a Glock tac-lite/laser on my PD gun, a Glock 31Gen4.










Here's the laser in fairly brite lite.









I believe that knowing whom you might be shooting is the MOST-important issue in home self defense.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a tac. light on the H.D. shotgun but the handguns (with the exception of my match guns, they carry red dots) are attachment free. I do keep a powerful flashlight with the bedside gun but not attached to it. I use the lights for final shoot no shoot decision. I turn them on at last moment for positive ID before doing something that can't be undone. Some folks tell me I'm stupid for using a light but I have older eyes, and a wife, pets, and grandkids that tend to get up during the night. Like I said positive ID because I don't have a clue how to un-fire a weapon after It's been fired.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Just a light for now, but I can see a few lasers in my future, as my eyesight gets worse and worse.

.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> no, because long before it illuminates or fixes your point of aim on target, it shows the bad guy where your are.


...as it blinds him and causes him to involuntarily flinch/turn away from your position. I've tried it with an unmounted TLR-1 light and folks role-playing a bad guy; it's bright enough to cause pain, and night-blindness for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> ...as it blinds him and causes him to involuntarily flinch/turn away from your position. I've tried it with an unmounted TLR-1 light and folks role-playing a bad guy; it's bright enough to cause pain, and night-blindness for 5-10 minutes.


all true enough.... but BEFORE your light or laser is fixed on the bad guy , doesnt it give away your EXACT position? or does the light or laser immediately illuminate the bad guy every time, no matter where you point it? or do you only point it at the bad guy after you already know where he is?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tons of LED lights - and I keep an Eagletac light (my fav brand) on my nighstand. I would rather have a seperate light in my hand. But, I do practice a lot of 1 handed shooting. In house hold distances, I know I can hit a target 1 handed.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have nothing on my fighting pistols. My wife has a laser on her pistol to dry fire practice with so she remains on target through the trigger squeeze and follows through. I was taught total light and noise discipline when fighting at night so all they'll probably see from my positiion is a blinding flash as the pistol goes off and and they go to hell. If we are in a situation and you suddenly cover me with a light or laser all it will do is draw fire as I move to cover for sure. If you are about to murder an untrained assailant or intruder then it will make them hesitate for sure and probably give you an edge but not all people are amateurs. When it gets down to it some of us will be moving in with one eye closed so that we will not be completely night blind if lit up or from muzzle flash.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes that is the idea of the flash light, you do not use it to wander around and look at the house you find the disturbance prepare to engage it have your weapon up and ready then flip on the light I.D. shoot or not shoot as situation requires.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

'bout time this got good... :watching: "NOM NOM NOM NOM..."


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> all true enough.... but BEFORE your light or laser is fixed on the bad guy , doesnt it give away your EXACT position? or does the light or laser immediately illuminate the bad guy every time, no matter where you point it? or do you only point it at the bad guy after you already know where he is?


Pretty much that last choice. I don't feel a need to search much; if the threat comes to the sleeping area, it's getting illuminated, and due to the layout of the house and natural choke-points, yes, I will know almost exactly where it is as it approaches. Use of a light may very well give away my exact position, but he won't be able to use that information to any good effect unless he can react quicker and more accurately than I can act (unlikely).

I do have a hand-held light in the bedroom for building searching, or other more mundane chores, but most of the instruction/training I've been exposed to says if you are moving around, even in your own very-familiar house, you are presenting yourself as a target to any hidden assailant. It's darn hard to get ambushed in your safe room.

Presenting your abode as a hard target vs. soft, and having early alerting and layered defenses are critical; if the first warning you get about someone being in the house is him whispering in your ear, well, you aren't having a good day, and tomorrow isn't looking very nice either.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm older so I have no recent training but I checked with a young friend of mine (from a different country where they are actively engaged right now) they train to fight at night and use a light handheld off to one side so if he does get shot at it may hit him in a place other than square in the face.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> Pretty much that last choice. I don't feel a need to search much; if the threat comes to the sleeping area, it's getting illuminated, and due to the layout of the house and natural choke-points, yes, I will know almost exactly where it is as it approaches. Use of a light may very well give away my exact position, but he won't be able to use that information to any good effect unless he can react quicker and more accurately than I can act (unlikely).
> 
> I do have a hand-held light in the bedroom for building searching, or other more mundane chores, but most of the instruction/training I've been exposed to says if you are moving around, even in your own very-familiar house, you are presenting yourself as a target to any hidden assailant. It's darn hard to get ambushed in your safe room.
> 
> Presenting your abode as a hard target vs. soft, and having early alerting and layered defenses are critical; if the first warning you get about someone being in the house is him whispering in your ear, well, you aren't having a good day, and tomorrow isn't looking very nice either.


thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a LaserMax on the rail of my G20, and CT Laser Grips on two other pistols and one revolver.

With the exception of the G20, I have them on small, powerful handguns that I would never use if I had something better. My thinking is that they would be easier to use in a dark, scary situation, or as has already been mentioned, a scenario where a textbook grip might not be possible or practical. Also, I don't have to wear glasses to shoot them accurately, which could prove to be important in a self-defense situation.

The G20 is used for walking to my deer blind, before daylight, in wooded areas where wild hogs hang out and the possibility exists for large cats to be around.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the idea of a handheld flashlight better, as pointing a firearm at someone/something that I might not want to shoot doesn't sound like a good plan to me.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

MLB said:


> I like the idea of a handheld flashlight better, as pointing a firearm at someone/something that I might not want to shoot doesn't sound like a good plan to me.


This is true, I agree to an extent

I use trigger discipline when aiming a firearm, if i had a light or a laser, and I thought there was a bad guy w/ possibilities of friendlies, nobody would could get shot until my finger was on the trigger, the gun can shoot by itself

Even when there are friendlies in your area, doesn't stop the need to be cautious so I still see why someone would have a flashlight on their gun, I would rather have an extra hand as well for fighting, aiming, or opening doors, etc.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have Lasers on ALL of my small CCW guns...
They help in the dark/low light conditions. 

Also, I feel that the laser beam will help make the BG think...Maybe???

Lateck,


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lateck said:


> I have Lasers on ALL of my small CCW guns...
> They help in the dark/low light conditions.
> 
> Also, I feel that the laser beam will help make the BG think...Maybe???
> ...


Exactly! The psychological impact is definitely a factor. In my earlier post about my experience, I forgot to mention the funny part. The guy actually tried to wipe the red dot off of him with his hand!

I have used Tasers with and without laser sights. When pointing the earlier model without the laser, the BG often said, "so what, shoot me". When we upgraded to laser sighted models, it absolutely made a huge difference. The rate of compliance to verbal commands went up by a staggering amount when that dot was on them. It was also apparent that people drunk or high on drugs got the point quicker with the laser dot on them.

I can absolutely say without a doubt it makes a major difference. The experience with the Tasers is why I equipped my handguns with lasers.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

You all have inspired me! I'm duct tapping a swiss army knife to my shotgun. Should be very effective, it even has a can opener! Happy Thanksgiving! What a great holliday, just sittin around being lazy, eating and watching football!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*thinking of this.... OPINIONS?*










I would put it on my Sig Sauer Scorpion.... Give it a stinger!!!! maybe i should get the curved blade for more of a scorpion look.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> maybe i should get the curved blade for more of a scorpion look.


Very fashionable. That's important, you know.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> I would put it on my Sig Sauer Scorpion.... Give it a stinger!!!! maybe i should get the curved blade for more of a scorpion look.


been done before (yawn)

http://oldsacramentolivinghistory.c...lt/files/images/Knife Blade 40 cal Pistol.JPG


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

on a scorpion for a stinger?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I'd advise against "Mexican style" carry. :mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

MLB said:


> Well, I'd advise against "Mexican style" carry. :mrgreen:


I will take that into some serious consideration


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

My home defense gun is a Glock with night sights, and a laser light combo, the light will strobe which can and is very disorenting for whoever is on the other end of it, but it was not cheap, but price does not go into the equasion of home defense. the laser is simple, put the red dot on n shoot, more for my wife than me, but i seem to b liking it myself, especially if i have to reach over or around something to shoot, where aiming would not be an option, my cc gun has bullets, think it has sights, but if i have to use it, it will most likely be close quaarters, and at 10 feet or so, your in trouble ..... not that i am 
John Wayne shooting from the hip, i ppoint shoot and with practice have to say, am pretty darn good at it.

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

This has made me think. With a laser light combo wouldn't you lose your night sight if you're using a light unless you close one eye? But wouldn't that reduce your perfierial (sp?) vision in a main area? Then theres the idea that there is only one target. This has made me rethink an idea i had of the laser light combo that has a strobe due to my night vision. May just get a laser with grip activation. Thoughts on my ideas?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not care for rails .. but it may be just me.

I think that they are ugly.

I have laser grips on my night table gun. 

They work very well and have kept Point of aim = Point of impact for several years.

I have been trained on the use of a flash light and my hand gun .

That's the way I choose to use a flash light.

:smt1099


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Azermiath said:


> This has made me think. With a laser light combo wouldn't you lose your night sight if you're using a light unless you close one eye? But wouldn't that reduce your perfierial (sp?) vision in a main area? Then theres the idea that there is only one target. This has made me rethink an idea i had of the laser light combo that has a strobe due to my night vision. May just get a laser with grip activation. Thoughts on my ideas?


I'm sure someone would gladly take your money for the setup and another expert would certainly train you for a few dollars more. Just learn to fight at night. We have a competition weekly and it starts out in the daylight and continues into the evening. There is little light and after you shoot a few times you have no night vision and it's dark enough that most of us cannot see our sights at all or the targets very well. I shot the course twice and ran some faster times when it was dark. Just learn to shoot. But remember if your opponent is well trained you're screwed, but then again highly trained people will rob you when you aren't home.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the whole a flashlight will give you away is complete BS. A friend of mine who is a cop told me the same thing about a light. And also a laser. Maybe it is BS because my house is relatively small. 2 bedroom one bath sort of compact. I am running a streamlight tlr-3 on my m&p .40c, and nothing yet on my full sized m&p .40. With the TLR3 I can flip the switch on the light and it will light up the whole room/ Guess that is one positive to having a house laid out like ours. The only place you could stay out of sight is the laundry room behind the kitchen. Though it really wont do you much good as there is nothing to hide behind.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

My HD pistol has a laser. I would be laying in wait in our room, not searching the house. But i will keep the laser pointed somewhere in the room (probably at the wall next to the doorway) as to not give my position and the fact that im armed away. My reasoning is if im waking up at 3 am or something my aiming is gonna probably poor, tought to see the sigths, plus the adrenaline of the situation, I want ANY/EVERY advantage or shortcut i can get for putting hot lead in bg to protect my family. I just think it would be easiet to put red dot on bg and shoot. I don't have/need a light because we leave the kitchen light on every night, which puts us in the dark and anybody coming into the room in the light. I do have a flashlight on the nightstand but not for this scenario.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a laser on my Bodyguard, but, just because it came with it...


----------



## TxBandicoot (Apr 12, 2012)

*Night Vision.*



matt_the_millerman said:


> My HD pistol has a laser. I would be laying in wait in our room, not searching the house. But i will keep the laser pointed somewhere in the room (probably at the wall next to the doorway) as to not give my position and the fact that im armed away. My reasoning is if im waking up at 3 am or something my aiming is gonna probably poor, tought to see the sigths, plus the adrenaline of the situation, I want ANY/EVERY advantage or shortcut i can get for putting hot lead in bg to protect my family. I just think it would be easiet to put red dot on bg and shoot. I don't have/need a light because we leave the kitchen light on every night, which puts us in the dark and anybody coming into the room in the light. I do have a flashlight on the nightstand but not for this scenario.


My wife suffered an arm injury many years back so we have low light on in the house all and every night. The garage has a UV bug-zapper going all night. That means we have plenty of fall protection but no way of preserving any possibility of any night vision - inside the house. I rely on either the iron sights on my XD or the 1 x 28 red dot. Neither give away my position and I can use them day and night in practice conditions.

A word of warning - constantly check the zeroing on your red dot. I had 2 "cheapies" before my Bushnell that needed constant attention. I still check my Bushnell often but have never had to re-adjust it yet.

Kangaroo Mack
Mesquite, TX


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

This might help...........G&A TV


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

MLB said:


> I like the idea of a handheld flashlight better, as pointing a firearm at someone/something that I might not want to shoot doesn't sound like a good plan to me.


Exactly what I was taught; I could see mounting a laser tho I haven't done it. I don't need a flashlight in the house anyway. It's just not that dark.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

For what it's worth:

I don't have much experience with or without to compare, but when I took my conceal carry class, they were against lasers. (never brought up flashlights)
Reason being is, if anyone is confronted by a home intruder, if you think you're going to feel calm and cool like dirty harry, think again. Even the most seasoned police when drawing their gun because of the possibility of having to shoot someone, the adrenaline is running like mad, your heart rate raises tremendously, and you will be nervous beyond what you can imagine. Now try finding that dot. It's going to be dancing around all over the place. They emphasized you should not be looking for a dot, you should be training to have muscle memory to draw, point, and shoot. Ever ride in the car in the passenger seat, and have a close call? You instinctively hit the break, even though it's not there. That's how you should get with drawing a pistol.
My 2 cents.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

this is question that everyone is going to have a diffrent answer for I personalley have crisnom trace laser grips on my 1911 I like them because it helps in low to no light situstion because wherever the laser goes the bullet goes also it might keep the bad guy from trying to attack you I have read police reports where the bad guy didn't attack the cop becauce they had a laser device on there gun so if use use a laser or light fine if not that ok to it your prefrence on what you want on your firearms & how you use it


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

I've got night sites but that's it. Hoslter a small carry gun , and I don't need much else. As long as you can see a shadow of a perp. , the night site lets you know everything you need to. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## wicastawakan (Jun 12, 2012)

I feel I can get back on target quicker with the laser w/ PF-9. Accuracy adequate for defense.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I do not own any attached light or lazer but do have next to my weapon a 4 D-cell mag lite in my nightstand.It not only provides light but can be used as an impromptu baton.I have flashlights all over the place and on me.That was due to me being in industrial maintenence,just a habit.


----------



## velo99 (May 21, 2012)

I have inside and outside dogs motion lights and leave on a couple of lights. I don't think anyone would try to burgularize me. So the only other option is a home invasion thru the front door. My bedroom is 90 degrees to the front door behind the laundry. Basically I open the door and start capping bad guys.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Haas said:


> Even the most seasoned police when drawing their gun because of the possibility of having to shoot someone, the adrenaline is running like mad, your heart rate raises tremendously, and you will be nervous beyond what you can imagine. Now try finding that dot. It's going to be dancing around all over the place. They emphasized you should not be looking for a dot, you should be training to have muscle memory to draw, point, and shoot.


This is all probably true, as far as it goes, but it neglects to mention that you can still do exactly the same thing, with or without the laser. You definitely should train in a way that you are not going to be dependent on some battery operated device. However, if you are looking down the sights, the laser is there, anyway. The laser is an extra tool that you can and probably should ignore, but that, in some circumstances might allow you to make a shot that you otherwise could not. It harms nothing by being there, and if it works when you need it, you have more options than you would have had without it.

For example, if you need glasses to be able to focus on the front sight, but don't have them, you can still make a precise shot. Or if you need to shoot from an odd position where you cannot line up your sights without exposing yourself, you can still make a precise shot.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Bisley said:


> This is all probably true, as far as it goes, but it neglects to mention that you can still do exactly the same thing, with or without the laser. You definitely should train in a way that you are not going to be dependent on some battery operated device. However, if you are looking down the sights, the laser is there, anyway. The laser is an extra tool that you can and probably should ignore, but that, in some circumstances might allow you to make a shot that you otherwise could not. It harms nothing by being there, and if it works when you need it, you have more options than you would have had without it.
> 
> For example, if you need glasses to be able to focus on the front sight, but don't have them, you can still make a precise shot. Or if you need to shoot from an odd position where you cannot line up your sights without exposing yourself, you can still make a precise shot.


Also, not a bad point. I think what our instructor was trying to point out is if muscle memory is what you should be training and improving on, the laser simply doesn't even come into play. It's something extra to have to fumble with to turn it on, and you may not have that kind of time. The idea is when adrenaline is rushing, and you're not thinking too clearly, use of that weapon should be as un-complicated as possible.
I dunno, I can kinda see it both ways. It's really individual choice.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree with the 2 previous post.When I decided to carry again I went to the range to get back into shooting well.I am older now and my eyes require help.At first I thought it was just bad eyes because the rear sight and target were fuzzy but front clear.But by knowing basic anatomy it wasnt a problem.I hit the 10 ring but couldnt see it.It is all about ingrained basic shooting skill developed over many years.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

That pistol bayonet is all wrong. The blade should be pointed on the end, not flat.:smt082


----------



## birdbrain (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a laser but it's in The Box, no flashlight


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You just don't put a light on your firearm and hope for the best. There are times when it should be used, and times when it shouldn't. Each and every scenario will pretty much dictate which. Over the years, I've had updated trng. numerous times.

I'm not a fan of lasers and never have been. They are a gimmick. Worked 29 yrs. as a cop, in all types and sorts of situations, w/o one just fine.

But.....let's talk lights, either mounted on a firearm or hand-held. They are just as important as a gun. Doesn't matter where I'm at, or what I'm doing, if I'm armed, I've got a light as well.

When traveling on the road, and we stay at a motel for the night, IMHO, it's essential that you have a *firearms grade light* with you. There's been more than one time, that a fire alarm went off at 0 dark thirty. Or, if it's late at night and you find you need to return to your vehicle for something, it's very nice to have a very small, very powerful light with you.

I could list other needs for a good light, but I think I made my point. Seriously, if you feel the need to have a gun handy, a good light should be just as close.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't have a lazer,haven't had the eyes go bad enough to need one yet.

Lights,I won't put one on a handgun,makes a perfect target for the other guy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

rex said:


> I don't have a lazer,haven't had the eyes go bad enough to need one yet.
> 
> Lights,I won't put one on a handgun,makes a perfect target for the other guy.


That's a common misconception. Just like the ole saying, "Rack a shotgun slide and it'll scare um away".

A firearm mounted light has it's usefulness. No real difference than having one in your free hand. But there again, training is necessary and knowing when and where to use it is essential.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I keep a hand held light by my night stand gun. But the gun has a TSR 3 on it. Light weight and easy to find since it's attached. Neither light is for search. They are for a quick flash target identification. If appropriate, bang to follow.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> rex said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a lazer,haven't had the eyes go bad enough to need one yet.
> ...


I understand your point,but there's pros and cons like other things.We were taught that 30 years ago in the acadamy and made alot of sense to me.I'll take a handheld with a pressure button,I can shoot one handed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

30 yrs. ago, we didn't have semi-autos with tactical rails, or the ability to attach a light to a handgun. 

And yes, as long as I have a light if I need one, I can shoot one-handed w/o a problem.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I have one gun with C.T. lasergrips sp101 3 in 327, my house gun. because my vision is not good enough to see the sights at night. daytime is no problem .I would not have a light on my gun but thats in my left hand and has two purposes, 1 blind the intruder 2 make sure it is an intruder.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 2 with a lazer CZ75 and a hipoint C9 the C9 was just for fun its a fun gun to modify because its so cheap im not worried about messing it up. The CZ i put one on but i almost prefer the way it looks with just the raw rail on it. The teeth on the rail make it look kinda mean compaired to the lazer.










and no lazer









hipoint









I have a couple tactical .22 rifles and i havnt put anything on them because IMO it starts to look cheezy I like the way the AR guns look with out all the junk hanging all over them. I like the look of a scope on a rifle but not on a hand gun.










M&P 15-22, Mossberg 715T, GSG522, M&P 15-22P


----------



## smiller0317 (May 13, 2013)

I use a laser pointer and a flashlight attachment, because it gives me options.
I can turn either one off.
Laser gives me quick target acquisition
and light is helpful in dark areas (obviously)










similar to the one in the picture.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a flashlight on my gun bc I enjoy a good read before bed.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

lol :reading:


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

Close range, attack style no laser needed, but in a crossfire or semi distance yea the laser, do not want to chance hitting a innocent bystander, with a laser you wont, I know we all practice but in the real world a lot of that practice becomes mute..


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a tactical light on my HD gun. The switch is right in from to the trigger guard, and before the bg can react to a intense light in his eyes, he will also have to deal with my muzzle flash. It is also my responsibility to identify the target, and to determine if they are a threat. NC has a castle doctrine, but they must pose a threat. Shooting a bg in the back cause he turned to run or surrendered may not be ruled a justified shooting by the DA.

Where I live there are no lights around, so it is pitch black inside my house, and I would be shooting blind at a noise without a light. The light is also great for aim, at 5 - 7 yards, with bright spot on center mass, my rounds will hit center mass. I also have night sights, but unless I can also see the target in total darkness, they are pretty much useless.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Never liked hanging stuff off the front of my pistols. I do have a Surefire forend on my Mossberg though. Its my "bump in the night" gun.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a popular internet gun forum topic; and it comes up all the time. Here are some of my favorite answers:

QUESTION: Is an attached tactical light an advantage, or a disadvantage?

ANSWER: An attached light is USUALLY a liability on a gun; but, NOT when the attached light's user is supported by additional members of an, 'assault' or, 'entry' team.

QUESTION: What are the problems with an unsupported shooter who is using an attached tac light?

ANSWER: As long as an attached light remains fixed to his gun, an unsupported shooter is forced to move at a disadvantage, and faces a higher risk of being effectively snookered in a sudden ambush. If an unsupported shooter doesn't spot the bad guy BEFORE the bad guy is ready to engage him then he runs a greater risk of becoming A TARGET, himself.

QUESTION: So, what about a laser?

ANSWER: An attached laser has its valid uses, too. A laser is an excellent training tool, and really come into, 'its own' in dim light (IMO, better than, 'night sights'). Most people screw up while using a laser because they attempt to aim the laser in the same way that they aim conventional pistol sights.

*When using a laser what should be aimed is the dot, itself, instead of the sights.*

All pistol sights, 'wobble' while the shooter is aiming. In order to hit well with a pistol one of the first things a shooter has to do is learn, 'How' to control that wobble. It's no different with a laser; it's just that the wobble is a lot more discernible. I've shot in dimly lit rooms with other gunmen who were using lasers. I remember two shooters who were very good with their lasers. For a shooter who's used to working with one a laser can be a highly effective aiming device - Better, IMO, than ordinary iron sights.

I, also, think that a new pistol shooter can be trained in the principles of aiming a gun, and brought along a lot quicker with a laser than without.

QUESTION: Do you believe that it's, tactically, a good idea to lead with your pistol while you are searching through a confined environment; and, especially, while you are moving past open doorways, or around tight corners?

ANSWER: Leading with a flashlight that's held in your support hand is one thing. Leading with a flashlight attached to a gun is another. Personally, I'd rather lead with my flashlight, just in case someone grabs for it.

When I was learning these things I was taught to keep my pistol tucked in tight to my side and, then, thrust it out and into the target at the moment of engagement. Which always causes me to snicker to myself whenever I'm watching one of these action cop or gun movies - Those shows where the heroes move forward with their arms outstretched, 'professionally' thrusting their pistols ahead of them, and just begging to be either diverted or disarmed!

If you have the clearance and the room then - whether your tac light is attached to your gun, or not - go ahead and, 'split-the-pie' with an outstretched gun in your hands; otherwise, keep your pistol tucked in tight to your side. (Bruce Willis sure does look cool whenever he does this, though; doesn't he!)

Another thing: What do you do if the target is unknown, and might even be a, 'friendly'? Cooper's Second Rule Of Firearm Safety states,

*'Never allow your muzzle to point at - or, even so much as, sweep across - ANYTHING you are unwilling to see destroyed.'*

Every CQB pistol engagement is actually a, 'two way street'! A gun-mounted light shines BOTH ways. Don't give your opponent a clear sight path straight back to your own center-of-mass. You'll, also, be a lot faster on the draw if you don't hang anything off the end of your pistol; and THAT is a large part of what carrying a pistol is really all about.

Lane Owens, the owner of, 'Cold Bore Customs' is a retired (Houston, TX?) police officer who posts a lot on Glock Talk. Lane tells a story about having his weapon-mounted light (and pistol) shot clean out of his hands by a felon who later admitted that he aimed at the source of the light!

As mentioned above: Mounted tactical lights work best when the user is supported by a group of other gunmen; i.e.: a tactical entry, or assault team. A non-supported shooter using a weapon-mounted light is, kind 'a, like a shooter with a one shot pistol. If you are successful and immediately light the target up - fine! You've got him; however, if you have to search for the target, and keep missing him with the beam, then the advantage goes to the target!

The moment the BG is out of the beam he's free to acquire YOU as the target; and, 'flashing on and off' isn't going to help much, either. You can only flash on and of so many times before you lose the majority of your night vision.

Personally, before we turn in for the night, I'll often check the farm's perimeter and make sure that there's nothing, 'huge and ornery' loose in one of the adjacent hayfields. Whenever I do this I like to carry a 450 Lumen, Fenix, TK-12, tac light. I wear it on a SAFETY lanyard around my neck, and operate it with a modified, 'FBI hold' in my support hand.

The light operates as it should away from my body, and independent of the muzzle's direction. (NOT an important consideration when you're dealing with an errant buffalo; but, definitely a valuable technique to employ when you catch a group of armed NYC Latin Kings using your farm dumpster in order to dump their toxic methamphetamine waste.)

Handgun Flashlight Hold

Fenixlight Limited


----------

